
How Trump’s Immigration Rules Will Hurt the U.S. Tech Sector - Fjolsvith
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/how-trumps-immigration-rules-will-hurt-the-us-tech-sector/515202/?single_page=true
======
Arizhel
Maybe the tech sector needs to find someplace new to expand to.

